# Junkie XL is hiring an assistant



## Dr.Quest (Nov 29, 2021)

Freshen up your resumes!
Hiring Assistant


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

@KEM


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

Tom Hulkenberg seems a really nice guy that loves teaching. There are probably not many better people to be assisting sand learning from in the industry.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Tom Hulkenberg seems a really nice guy that loves teaching.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Wait. Actually his name could be the name of a new movie franchise where Hulk gets assimilated by the Borg. As soon as Disney acquires the Star Trek IP we’ll see that happen.


----------



## KEM (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @KEM



This would be a dream!! I’m nowhere near good enough, but one day…


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

KEM said:


> This would be a dream!! I’m nowhere near good enough, but one day…


You are good


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

KEM said:


> This would be a dream!! I’m nowhere near good enough, but one day…


I respect wanting to keep improving and learning (I am someone who likes to learn so much so I rarely compose music) but remember:
 "You miss 100% of the shots you don't take"​


----------



## KEM (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You are good





Markrs said:


> I respect wanting to keep improving and learning (I am someone who likes to learn so much so I rarely compose music) but remember:
> "You miss 100% of the shots you don't take"​



True, I guess there’s no harm in applying!! Always better to try and fail than to wonder “what if?”


----------



## RSK (Nov 30, 2021)

KEM said:


> True, I guess there’s no harm in applying!! Always better to try and fail than to wonder “what if?”


DO. IT.


----------



## Pier (Nov 30, 2021)

KEM said:


> This would be a dream!! I’m nowhere near good enough, but one day…


You are!!!!


----------



## KEM (Nov 30, 2021)

Pier said:


> You are!!!!



You guys just love hyping me up huh?! Alright fine!!


----------



## SyMTiK (Nov 30, 2021)

Perfect timing, I am moving to LA in a few weeks! Fingers crossed


----------



## KEM (Dec 1, 2021)

I’ve never made a resume before… what do I do?


----------



## Pier (Dec 1, 2021)

KEM said:


> I’ve never made a resume before… what do I do?


It's just a list of where you've studied or what you've done in your music career. Also some personal info like your age, where you live, your photo, etc.

I think it would be awesome if you also made a video of yourself explaining what you like, the type of music you do, etc. Maybe comment on your favorite JXL scores.

Of course also include links to your music on Soundcloud.

Edit:

Also watch this video to know what Tom is looking for in an assistant.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 1, 2021)

I just walked over to my wife to tell her about it, but apparently, she already knew and now my bags + toothbrush are out on the lawn.


----------



## MarkusS (Dec 4, 2021)

KEM said:


> This would be a dream!! I’m nowhere near good enough, but one day…


Careful what you wish for! Maybe it’s a dream job for you but it certainly seems like very ambitious and demandin position. Probably non-stop work of communicating and organising, technical problems to solve as well as relational ones. Demanding a very positive and team oriented attitude and lots of lots of energy. Nothing mentioned about musical work or music composition. So while this is certainly an incredible opportunity I think it’s also one that demands a specific type of personality and the highest level of personal and professional investment. 

I wonder why they don’t just pick one of their endless and endless number of interns or assistant composers that already work there? Or is it just open to everyone on the surface and in the end they always pick someone they already know? This certainly would be how things work usually (that they choose people they know already). I imagine working for Tom would be a very sought after position there.


----------



## M_Helder (Dec 4, 2021)

US citizenship only. Dang it :/
Big up to whoever lands it!

Any of you guys, ah… need assisting?


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 4, 2021)

M_Helder said:


> US citizenship only.


Balls. I've only got a Green Card. Was actually thinking about it.


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

Sometimes being a stupid, filthy American has its advantages


----------



## MarkusS (Dec 4, 2021)

MarkusS said:


> Demanding a very positive and team oriented attitude





KEM said:


> Sometimes being a stupid, filthy American has its advantages


😂😂😂


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

MarkusS said:


> 😂😂😂



Hey now I’m positive!! And no I’m not talking about HIV or Covid, don’t get any ideas…


----------



## ip20 (Dec 4, 2021)

M_Helder said:


> US citizenship only. Dang it :/
> Big up to whoever lands it!
> 
> Any of you guys, ah… need assisting?



Why is this a requirement?


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

ip20 said:


> Why is this a requirement?



Because he might need whoever he picks to work with him in LA for an extended period of time, you can get a visa of course but if he needs them in person often enough then a US citizenship would be a must


----------



## ip20 (Dec 4, 2021)

In that example, permanent resident status would fulfill that.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 4, 2021)

KEM said:


> Because he might need whoever he picks to work with him in LA for an extended period of time, you can get a visa of course but if he needs them in person often enough then a US citizenship would be a must


Green card should be fine for that though, no?


----------



## ip20 (Dec 4, 2021)

We were on the same wavelength @jbuhler


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

ip20 said:


> In that example, permanent resident status would fulfill that.





jbuhler said:


> Green card should be fine for that though, no?



I was born and raised in the US so I’m not even remotely sure as it’s not something I’ll ever have to go through, but I’m just thinking about taxes and all of that, but I really have no clue, I’ve just heard that it’s hard to become a US citizen so I figured there must be some reason why


----------



## chillbot (Dec 4, 2021)

Someone with a legit work visa or green card would probably be fine. The problem is too many people trying to get them, needing letters vouching for them or references and/or current projects in order to get the work visas, or worse, sponsorships.

If I was hiring I'd probably state the same, it's just too much hassle to deal with. And a lot of people use these positions to try to get the work visa, which becomes a catch-22... do you have the work first or the visa first?

I don't know how it works in other countries but in the US if you are paying someone $30 or more per hour you'd need to be able to write that off legit for taxes.

I'd be fine paying someone under the table and not reporting them but they would have to accept half that, $15/hour or whatever. Sketchy. You can't live on that in LA.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 4, 2021)

I concur! Let's sacrifice @KEM to appease the VI-C Godz!


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I concur! Let's sacrifice @KEM to appease the VI-C Godz!



As long as you mention my name under the “Special Thanks” section of the album booklets for all the scores I’m cool with it


----------

